# sending money to myself



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

I was in the process of getting my documents apostiled for a special retirement visa when the COVID crisis started. As I am on a tourist visa I do not yet have a bank account. I am wondering if anyone has any experience sending money from their bank or credit union in the USA to any of the remitance services? Theoretically I should be able to use my Credit union in the States to Moneygram but it is not working. I assume because of fraud protections. Any input appreciated.


----------



## Rwestgate (Jan 29, 2019)

pijoe said:


> I was in the process of getting my documents apostiled for a special retirement visa when the COVID crisis started. As I am on a tourist visa I do not yet have a bank account. I am wondering if anyone has any experience sending money from their bank or credit union in the USA to any of the remitance services? Theoretically I should be able to use my Credit union in the States to Moneygram but it is not working. I assume because of fraud protections. Any input appreciated.


I do not care for for Moneygram and their rate is usually the worst for exchange. I have had luck with remitly, better rates quick and easy but limited to $2995 per transaction. 

I have not sent myself funds but have heard others state it is painless.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I have used world remit. High fees and bad exchange rate, but reliable and quick.

Can you just withdraw cash from a bank ATM. Don't use a private ATM as their fees and rates are very bad. ( I lost 20% using one once.)

Let your home bank do the conversion.

I was able to open my HSBC account while on a tourist visa, I explained that I had applied for a SRRV and that they accepted the photocopy of my passport.

If you have already sent the deposit funds to the local bank, go there and see if they will allow you to open a chequing account since you already have the SRRV account.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> I have used world remit. High fees and bad exchange rate, but reliable and quick.
> 
> Can you just withdraw cash from a bank ATM. Don't use a private ATM as their fees and rates are very bad. ( I lost 20% using one once.)
> 
> ...


The bank may be more amenable if you ask for a savings account, both my PNB and HSBC accounts are savings accounts and both come with an atm card.


----------

